# This just in: I weigh more than BF



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Not cool. Not cool at all. I just dug the digital scale out of storage, and I'm at 164.8 and 5'3". BF is at 157 and 5'9".

We had agreed to a challenge last week: He would gain 15 lbs (of muscle) and I would lose 15 lbs (of fat) and whoever did it faster wins. (prizes TBD)

I did explain to him, of course, that it would be really more of a challenge for me, since I would be putting ON muscle, too, as well as losing fat, so that in reality, the scale would "say" I lost 15 lbs when in reality I would have gained a few and lost a bunch! :nana:


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

jill.costello said:


> Not cool. Not cool at all. I just dug the digital scale out of storage, and I'm at 164.8 and 5'3". BF is at 157 and 5'9".
> 
> We had agreed to a challenge last week: He would gain 15 lbs (of muscle) and I would lose 15 lbs (of fat) and whoever did it faster wins. (prizes TBD)
> 
> I did explain to him, of course, that it would be really more of a challenge for me, since I would be putting ON muscle, too, as well as losing fat, so that in reality, the scale would "say" I lost 15 lbs when in reality I would have gained a few and lost a bunch! :nana:


I sympathize! I weighed more than my dh for years up until recently. 

Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, you just need to tell him he's underweight.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

you aren't alone, I have weighed more than my hubby for a long time, I think we are probably about the same as he had a broken leg and put on some weight the last few months. now I am determined and so is he to take off the excess. Good luck! Pam


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Jill I think your BF is underweight also, he needs to buff up and gain some weight, feed that boy better. I don`t remember the last time I weighed 150 something, probly in grade school. > Thanks marc


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Am I the only one who doesn't think 157 for a 5'9" frame is too slim? I have a 17yo who is at least 6' (he just went through another growth spurt, but I haven't measured him yet). He weighs in a 145, and it's all muscle. He's just a wiry guy with my small bones rather than dh's big thick ones.

But yeah, I'd hate it if I weighed more than my spouse. It bugs me that for the first time in our 19+ yr relationship he doesn't weigh 100 pounds more than me! (He's 6' and burly; he was a guard or tackle for 4 years of high school football)


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

My Dh is 5'11" and 155. He is pretty slender like a 32" pant by 36" inseam. 

I wish I weighed what you do. I am a little bigger but loosing. 

he can eat anything and not gain. I tease that he eats it and I am the one who gains it.:hysterical::hammer:

I am 5'7" and I am told I should be around 130lbs. Hahahahaha NEVER going to happen. I was a sz 10 when I weighed 165 in college. I would like to be back there again.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

My Son is 6'2" and weight 165-170. He wears a size 30 waste and 32 inseam. He is young (15) and still putting on his grown up muscle though. I think he looks pretty slim. 

Cindyc.


----------

